# Where to buy venison in GA?



## GONoob

Are there deer farms or markets to buy venison in GA?


----------



## hawgrider1200

I do not believe it is legal to buy and sell venison in this state.
You can however buy buffalo at a little marker down by Dames
Ferry. It's only a hop skip and jump from Atlanta.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Actually, you can buy venison in Georgia, it's farmed raised New Zealand venison.

It's on the winter menu of some of the tony restaurants in Atlanta.

You can get it at some custom butchers.  I believe that Alton Brown purchased some on one of his episodes.  

This place advertises that they have farm raised venison.

Douglasville Retail Meat and Smokehouse
3749 Kings Hwy
Douglasville, GA 30135
770-577-2374


This may be the place Alton Brown did business with, seems to me the name is familiar and according to one review, it sells venison:

Atlanta, Georgia

Buckhead Location
4969 Roswell Road, Suite 215
Atlanta, GA 30342
Google maps

Tel:   (404) 303-0704
Fax:   (404) 303-0705
roswellroad@nybutcher.net

Monday - Saturday: 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Alpharetta, Georgia
(Northeast Atlanta)
NOW OPEN

5354 McGinnis Ferry Road
Suite 226-A
Alpharetta, GA 30005
Google maps

Tel:   (678) 624-0047
Fax:  (678) 221-0262
mcginnisferry@nybutcher.net

Monday-Saturday: 10:00 a.m. - 7 p.m.


----------



## germag

There was a place in Marietta at one time that sold it, too....I can't recall the name of it though.


----------



## GONoob

Thanks guys, ill look into those shops


----------



## hoochfisher

it is illegal to sell unfarmed venison in ga, you ca however go to a processer and get unclaimed venison for the price of processing.

also custom butcher shops can often order any meat you choose, one in lawrenceville (called the meat man, i think) used to order elk for me to make jerky with.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

i know for a fact you can buy venison at the Dekalb County Farmers Market, Chucks World Meats, and any processor that has an unclaimed deer....we use to do that when we wanted to a ground out a whole deer for sausage


----------



## quinn

Yep Dekalb farmers Market.It's not to cheap though.I'm getting kinda low myself in the venison department.I guess I shoulda let Samantha shoot more than one on Jan1st


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Unclaimed deer from processors, you pay the processing fee, the only problem with that is, you don't know the condition of the deer before it was processed and you don't get to get it done up like you like it, you get what is on hand.


----------



## deerstand

best bet,  make friends with a hunter, they will most likely be glad to give you some venison. homegrown georgia venison too.


----------



## dawg2

redneck_billcollector said:


> Unclaimed deer from processors, you pay the processing fee, the only problem with that is, you don't know the condition of the deer before it was processed and you don't get to get it done up like you like it, you get what is on hand.



EXACTLY!


----------



## ambush80

Dekalb Farmers Market.  I believe it's "red deer".   If you want whitetail, I think you have to get it from hunter friends.


----------



## ylhatch

if u were closer i would give u some for a small donation to my fav. charity


----------



## brandon8280

If I were you I would look for some huntting property near you and you can have all the venison you can eat.


----------



## ButcherTony

i killed 8 last yearI gave all but 3 to hunters for the hungry .I work at a processor and we will have some thats not picked up every year that we get processing fee for.


----------

